# OHIO LAWS?



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

Just wondering if there are any other laws in ohio for pitbulls? Heres my story my dad thinks that pitbulls are "CRAZY" dogs and i need a way to prove to him that they are one of the best dogs out there.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

By State Law all Pit Bull type dogs are automatically termed to be "vicious dogs". It doesn't matter if the dog is a service dog, guide dog, therapy dog etc. If it resembles a Pit Bull it is vicious by default. As an owner of a "vicious dog" you are subjected to specific laws regarding liability insurance and how your dog must be confined.

Ohio Law and BSL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

But update...

*Proposed Law Would Remove Pit Bulls from Ohio's Vicious Dog Law*

*Cleveland,Ohio* -- Proposed legislation in the Ohio State House would remove pit bulls from the definition of a "vicious dog" in the state of Ohio.

House Bill 79, which was introduced by Rep. Barbara Sears, (R - Sylvania) last week, looks to amend section 955.11 of the Revised Code.

Under Ohio law, pit bulls are deemed dangerous and vicious based on their breed, not based on if the dog has killed, caused serious injury to any person or killed another dog.

"In the 1970's it was German Shepherd, in the 80's Dobermans, in the 90's it was Rottweilers, now it's Pit Bulls. Breed specific legislation does not accomplish the goal." said Sears, "We want to take the focus of the law away from the breed and have it on the behavior of the animal, then hold the owner of the animal accountable."

Under the proposed legislation the following section of the Ohio Revised code would be removed:

"(iii) Belongs to a breed that is commonly known as a pit bull dog. The ownership, keeping, or harboring of such a breed of dog shall be prima-facie evidence of the ownership, keeping, or harboring of a vicious dog."

The proposed legislation has had one staunch opponent in Lucas County Dog Warden, Tom Skeldon, who e-mailed Rep. Sears a case report regarding Pit Bull mauling deaths in Detroit, Michigan over a 19-year period. The email contained an autopsy picture of a child who had been mauled to death by a pit bull.

Skeldon tells Fox 8 News the picture was necessary to show what the animal is capable of doing.

"The [Vicious Dog] law has been a valuable tool in protecting the public, it puts restrictions on Pit Bulls, requires the dog to be fenced or caged and requires owners to have liability insurance." said Skeldon, "That would all go away with this law. This proposal is totally reactive, there is no proactive element involved. The law is proactive, it prevents accidents."

Skeldon says his agency impounded 50 pit bulls in 1993, in 2007 that number was 1354.

If you have an opinion on this proposed change to Ohio's vicious dog law, let us know about it in the message board and poll below.

Proposed Law Would Remove Pit Bulls from Ohio's Vicious Dog Law - WJW


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW "Vicious Dog" thats so stupid. I reside in columbus so if anyone has info there i would appreciate it. I hope soon they will pass it for columbus.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was considering about buying a pitbull i live in Columbus Ohio but I am heard that you need to get $100,000 liability insurance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I definatley do not have that kinda money to waste on dog insurance. However I was wondering if its actually possible to register your dog as something else than it really is!?! i knoe it seems really stupid thing to do but I honestly think that this pitbull law is very stupid and ill do pretty much anything to get one of these dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

maybe its possible... I'm not sure what kind of documentation you would need.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Triniboy18 said:


> I was considering about buying a pitbull i live in Columbus Ohio but I am heard that you need to get $100,000 liability insurance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I definatley do not have that kinda money to waste on dog insurance. However I was wondering if its actually possible to register your dog as something else than it really is!?! i knoe it seems really stupid thing to do but I honestly think that this pitbull law is very stupid and ill do pretty much anything to get one of these dogs.


*The insurance is $900 a year for the bond. You can reg your dog as something but if anything where to happen it all rely on if the AC or dog warden deams it an APBT or not, no matter what you have it reg as.*


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am registering my dogs as lab mixes. I don't care if people think I'm stupid (animal cops and such) because it "looks" like a apbt. And you don't dish out the $100,000 liability insurance all at once. You pay for it like you would on a home insurance or auto insurance. But because my dogs are labs, I don't get looked at quite as closely as say someone with their dogs registered as apbt.

From what I'd heard, Cleveland, Columbus, Toledo, and Dayton are prohibited from owning apbts within city limits. I'd double check that with your local municipal building though. Ask what breeds of dogs are not allowed to be homed within the limits of the city and what not. If they ask why, just say you were curious.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it has been about a year since I've looked at the laws in Ohio, but from what I remember, it's the only state that has a statewide ban on our breed.


----------

